# RIU attitude will give you 15% on seed sales brought there way



## nickbbad (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey I just thought I would let RIU know of attitudes new affiliate program. Since I think most of the seeds that people buy are from attitude on this site I thought I would let you all know about this as 15% of sales that you bring there way would definitely bring in some money your way. Anyways just thought I would let you know. Feel free to hook me up with something if you decide to do it!  
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds-affiliates/info_16.html


----------



## Cronic The Hemp Hog (Nov 11, 2009)

nice...thanks for the heads up


----------



## drumbum3218 (Nov 12, 2009)

Damn, in that case, everyone who will be buying seeds from attitude, please put me down as your referal.


----------



## resinraider (Nov 12, 2009)

all u ppl reading this thinking that they r gonna save 15%, ur not... its for RIU to sign with them and have a direct link from RIU to attitude... RIU will make 15% of all sales we buy from kliking on the link located on RIU(if they go forward with this) ... great idea for RIU, u should PM a mod about this... but for us comsumers, it does not effect us or save us $... hopefully RIU will take sum of that profit and invest it in the site to make it better and or developing phone apps... or pehaps making a small donation to legit weed protesters like NORMAL or contest give aways.. perhaps a trip to the canabis cup!!! haha, ya rite!


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I despise Attitude seed bank, I have tried to talk to you and your staff several times but with no luck. You spam our users and refuse to pay advertising. I have not once nor will I ever recommend your seed bank to RIU users. I do not believe you offer a safe environment for Rollitup members.


----------

